# 08 R3-SL -----> 2011 R3 Team



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

Hi all,

I have an 08 R3-SL which is great, but I am looking at an updated model. I was thinking of the 11 R3 Team frame, or bike. 

What are the main differences, weight wise, ride wise between the R3-SL and the 11 R3 Team, and also difference between the 11 R3 and the 11 R3 Team.

cheers

Ralph


----------



## tdietz87 (Apr 19, 2011)

Im pretty sure the r3 "team" is only available as a 2012 model. In 2011 there was only the r3, however the 2011 r3 outfitted with dura-ace or sram red did have the lighter weight sl fork, but none the less wasn't named anything different. 

For 2012 cervelo cameout with the official "r3 team" model. It would appear that the r3 team version uses the SL fork and saves about 10% of frame weight vs the r3. Any difference in the actually frame (aside from paint) I don't know. Last time I heard I believe the SL fork is roughly 60g's lighter than the regular fork.

Here's a great article about Cervelo and frame weights:
Cervelo Splits R5 Road Bikes into Crazy Expensive R5′s and Not Too Expensive R3′s - Bike Rumor


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

Yeah sorry should of read 2012 team frame.


----------



## eekase (Nov 10, 2009)

I have a '09 R3 SL and a '11 R5, so my comparison to your question is like apples to oranges.....well, not even that close really
Anyway, the geometry on my R5 has differences compared to my R3 SL. Most noticable, was the head tube on my R5 is taller. 
My R3 SL is very compliant, a bike you can do a 100 mile ride on and feel like you want to do more. The weather here hasn't been condusive to many good/long rides yet, but the few times I have been on the R5, the 'get up and go' feeling is noticabley more than the R3 SL, due to the stiffer bottom bracket area, among other things.


----------



## IchDien (Nov 27, 2011)

What's the weight of the R3 Team frame?


----------



## 1stmh (Apr 7, 2007)

I had the '09 R3 (white version) and now have the 2011 team versions, which is the same as the '12 version. I had it replaced under warranty for an aesthetic crack on the BB. The main differences are:
The BBRight system;
Refined tubing for seat stays (more narrow, top tube, head tube, and down tube as well as seat tube (every tube is shaped slightly different;
stiffer stays, and increased sizing in left stay;
the carbon used is also said to be different meaning they could make it stiffer yet even lighter. So it is slightly less weight than my previous model. Mine weighs 15.1 lbs with campy chorus and campy neutron wheels.

I will say that the ride difference is minimal, but it is a stiffer and a slightly more comfortable ride (over bumps) than the '09 model (if that is possible). I only noticed the difference on big bumps, and and descents. Much more stable than the previous model. 

There is a slight difference in geometry. I had to increase the stem length over the previous model. 

Lovely bike to ride



1stmh said:


> Mine is a 2011 R3 with Campy chorus, and campy neutron wheels:



Love this bike


----------

